# 3' wide staircase drawer with center horse



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone this is my first post here.

I have a staircase and I would like to install a drawer to the bottom step. I saw this thread but isnt that helpfull.

I have a center horse and was wondering if anyone has any idea if you could cut the center horse and then rebrace it back behind the where the drawer would sit. I really dont want two drawers there. I would like to keep it hidden.










Sorry it took so long. i had to go offshore for a while. but here are the pictures of the finish without a system for opening it. Hopefully someone has worked with something that will work. It's kinda heavy so it will need a strong spring. Oh yeah forgot to mention I don't want to put a pull on it i want it to look like nothing is there. I really wanted to make it one box so i oculd fit a shotgun in there but decided not to screw with the integrity of the structure.


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

So someone suggested that i just have 2 drawers but with one face and they will travel together. I like this better since i dont have to mess with the structrual integrity of the stair case. I just cant fit a shotgun in there now.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I wouldn't.
Bill


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

If you remove it your going to end up with a very bouncy, squeeky bottom step.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

What if you just put a "lid" on it?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 on the two boxes with a single face. Don't cut the Stringer.


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

I went with the two boxes. I will post pics tomorrow. Smokey I didn't want a lid that just seems like it would not last that long


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

I just edited the post to show the finished/semi finished drawer.


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah i know its been a while but not long after i posted thie thread i inserted four springloaded latches from veritas or rockler i cant remember where i gt them but i have extras and ill add the info after i look at them. there kinda like a pen. you push it and it stays in that position then you push it again and it stays in the opsite position. veryhelpfull to conceal that something is different there. i have another way to design it as a hiding spot with only one way in if someone would like to do one with greater security. spring and button is only extra thing needed so not expensive. I have evem more thecnilogical ways also. my brain wont stopwith research and development. I have a patent being processed at the moment also. I will soon have some designs for better wood woorking experience i believe I just need to get back to building stuff again. Im just limited on time and money now cause i sustained a tramatic brain injury in may and i cant work now. prolly never be able to do my occupation again and that sux. im one of those few people in this world that loved and enjoyed their job. i want a wood workin job now i guess. even CIA sounds good but langly VA. is too far away


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

What if you just removed some of the front of the stringer and then reinforced it from both sides with steel plate and bridged the two drawers for the first couple inches, basically making a "u" shaped drawer?

-Rutager


----------

